# Various AR parts for sale



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

PSA 12" Slant Mlok handguard. $50

PSA Fluted Flash Can .30 cal. $25

Sight Mark 7x flip to side red dot magnifier. $55

Pick up in Gulf Shores/OBA. Will list more as I come across.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump.

The whitecoats are coming! The whitecoats are coming...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BTT


----------

